# Fleas ?



## bluemini (Sep 13, 2011)

Where I live fleas are awful all summer long and ticks if a dog gets near a tree or on the hills .
I have used frontline but i just think i need something else . I was on petsmart looking at the ratings and advantage II  seemed alot better ?  Any advise ?


  I prefer Revolution but I want to try and get the best possible .


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 14, 2011)

x


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanls alot !  We have alot of fleas around here . A shih tzu i recently adopted is covered and was like that when we got her . I tried dawn like everyone said but it didnt work so i will try these things tomarrow .    My pitbull is allergic to flea bites and gets sores when bitten .  She dosent have any now though and neither does my chi , just the shih tzu !   


  Its really frustrating !     Btw how much do you put on them ?  Like for a 65 pound dog ?  I dont wanna put too much but I want enough , sorry if im confusing .


  I have tried alot of sprays , shampoos,dips,collars and drops .  The only one I had some luck with is revolution but for 3 dogs thats about $200 and I need something a little cheaper for now , so def . gonna give this a try .


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 14, 2011)

If you are not opposed to using chemicals, the one I found that works the best is a pill you get from the vet called Comfortis.  My vet charges me $17 for one pill that treats 60 to 120 pounds.  I calculated exactly how many grams of a pill each of my dogs need and bought a gram scale on Ebay (get one that does grams to 2 decimal places because little dogs get a really small part of that pill).  A single pill treats my pit bull (65 pounds) and my chihuahuas (3 and 10 pounds) with enough left over to do them almost a second time.  You are supposed to treat them monthly, but I find that a single dose lasts around 6 weeks during flea season.  It does not work for ticks though.  i get Preventix collars for that.  One collar lasts all summer.  I have been using comfortis for 2 summers now and have had no ill effects on the dogs at all.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 14, 2011)

x


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (Sep 14, 2011)

diatomaceous earth. its amazing stuff, works wonders and is all natural. I use it on everything from my house, dogs, cats, goats, horses, chickens, even in my garden to keep bugs away.  As long as you get the food grade you can even eat it and help with intestinal parasites etc.  I feed it to my animals and put it on them.  you can buy it at most local feed elevators (feed mills) and sometimes at tractor supply.  Just ask around. I get 50# for 30$


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried DE on my dogs and it didn't do anything but annoy me.

I'm all for natural when it works but I despise fleas and other external parasites.

I agree with the Comfortis for maintenance.  You can get rid of all the fleas on the dogs quickly by buying a tablet of Capstar (it only lasts for 24 hours).  You also need to treat the environment...all floor surfaces and all soft surfaces and retreat in 10-14 days.

For the dog that is allergic, I would be giving children's liquid benadryl until you get rid of the flea problem.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I tried DE on my dogs and it didn't do anything but annoy me.
> 
> I'm all for natural when it works but I despise fleas and other external parasites.
> 
> ...


I have been cause thats what the vet told me to do . But theres no fleas on her, just the shih tzu we rescued andi havent seen any in the house , im going to bathe them all today and use mre flea spray and stuff  .  And capstar is $20 here plus to get in the office is $25 so i dont have $45 for it to only last 24 hours, I have used it once when my pitbull was a pup.


    Where can I get comfortis ?  And I dontorder online , and I have never seen it around here ?


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Yikes!  My vet will sell me one pill of Capstar for $2.50...no office charge! 

And I can get Comfortis from my vet's office.

You might wanna shop around and find a vet that is willing to sell you flea medications without an office visit...that's ridiculous!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 14, 2011)

I wash the dog bedding in hot water, bomb the house every floor, every two weeks for 6 weeks to get fleas gone.  Dogs get washed in
flea shampoo, wear flea collars and outside areas are treated with Sevin garden dust.  You want to remove the adult fleas and kill 
off the hatching fleas of each cycle pretty quick to prevent more eggs.  If you have carpets or rugs, those need cleaning a couple times during
that 6-week cycle to remove fleas and eggs.  Indoor cat is also bathed a couple times, wears a flea collar, removed from house when it is 
bombed with bug killer stuff.  I put her in a small crate out in the barn and totally aired out the house before letting her back inside.

We are not in a sandy area, which is horrible in dry years for fleas.  So the above method has been helpful to me in staying 
pretty flealess.  I think having vinyl floors, washing the pet bedding often, washing doorway rugs, is the biggest help in removing fleas
and keeping them gone.  If I thought only one dog had fleas, that one would have a bath immediately!  I HATE feeling fleas on me!!
Then I would be checking that dog often, to make sure it stayed flea-free.  Clipping hair short could help too, less flea cover.

ICK to fleas in the house!!


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 14, 2011)

I am watching this with interest... we have a shepherd that is allergic, he has chewed fur off its so be... he gets 2 benadryl tablets twice a day. All dogs and cat get the revolution and flea collars, flea baths, I have used straight lavender drops and diluted... and flea bombs several times.... the cat is absolutely crawling with them... this year is horrible!


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

This year has been horrible for all types of bugs.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> I wash the dog bedding in hot water, bomb the house every floor, every two weeks for 6 weeks to get fleas gone.  Dogs get washed in
> flea shampoo, wear flea collars and outside areas are treated with Sevin garden dust.  You want to remove the adult fleas and kill
> off the hatching fleas of each cycle pretty quick to prevent more eggs.  If you have carpets or rugs, those need cleaning a couple times during
> that 6-week cycle to remove fleas and eggs.  Indoor cat is also bathed a couple times, wears a flea collar, removed from house when it is
> ...


Yeah the only room with carpet is my room , im going to set bombs off also and bathe,dip and apply drops on the dogs and spray them I guess .  I never see any just on that one dog , but I know if you see a flea theres many more usually .    Where I live its not sandy either, just alot of hills and i think that has alot to do withit because ticks are also bad in the summer .

   I also have bathed her about 3 times last week, then the night before last and shes getting another tonight , it dosent help they just come right back on her .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I am watching this with interest... we have a shepherd that is allergic, he has chewed fur off its so be... he gets 2 benadryl tablets twice a day. All dogs and cat get the revolution and flea collars, flea baths, I have used straight lavender drops and diluted... and flea bombs several times.... the cat is absolutely crawling with them... this year is horrible!


My shih tzu had scratched so much some of her hair fell out and is just now coming back on her  .  But if my pitbull gets bit by even one flea she breaks out with red bumps everywhere , something like this  http://www.google.com/imgres?q=flea...start=0&ndsp=4&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=97&ty=83



          I will call another vet when they open tomarrow . We only have two vets around here, ones outrageous and ones over an hour or so away ,   which always seems to be a problem .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

Also like to add that I have their stuff in the washer and going to wash the rest when those are done . All dogs are getting a bath and sprayed down and going to crate them while I sweep and go over the couches to get rid of them  .   I will win this flea battle haha .



  Oh and I read on google you can take a tun pan and put hot water and dawn and put a lamp over it at night time and they will cme to the light,get in the water and die .  This works ,well for me anyways but they are some fleas that dont get in it .        



  I have to wait until I goto the store to make the spray and dog shampoo someone mentioned ,but for now im going to use the rest of the flea stuff I have . 



  I have that dust you put outside so I will do that tomarrow  because its almost dark here .


  Thanks to everyone for all the help , I really appreciate it !


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Fleas can live on hardwood and linoleum (think close to the walls or seams of hardwood)...carpet isn't the only place.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Fleas can live on hardwood and linoleum (think close to the walls or seams of hardwood)...carpet isn't the only place.


Yes, os there anything to mo[ in that will kill them  ?


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally what I've done before is just sweep really well...burn the dust that you sweep up or get rid of it in another permanent fashion.
Then spray or dust with whatever I'm using in the rest of the house.  You'll want to be careful with hardwood what you use....maybe this would be a case to mop with RTG's orange solution?...


----------



## bluemini (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that might work, just have to go buy the oranges , haha dont have any right now .   I will give it a try though , I would use bleach but it takes the shinefrom the floor  .


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 14, 2011)

x


----------



## bluemini (Sep 15, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> If you use the orange stuff to mop with......let it sit for a couple minutes and then rinse well or you will have a sitcky floor!
> 
> I have sprayed animal bedding with it, and sprayed into corners and under furniture without rinsing.


Okay thank you !


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2011)

I know Frontline doesn't work for everyone, but that's what we use.  I put it on the dogs and cats in early March and then monthly through Oct. and I haven't seen a flea in years, literally.

Before Frontline, we had one really, REALLY bad infestation.  I put 7 dust on the carpet (like carpet fresh), let it sit overnight, and swept it up the next day, that really seemed to help.  Applied frontline that day, and the fleas just *poof* disappeared.

They used to make this nifty sticky thing w/ a light attatched that you could plug in to catch fleas.  I haven't seen them in years but they worked.
My ex husband did the 'bowl of soapy water w/ a lamp over it to attract the fleas' trick.  The lamp fell over and burned the carpet......:/


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 15, 2011)

Just be careful with flea products for dogs on rabbits.  Advantage tends to be harmful for rabbits.  And can cause neurological problems.  If they were my rabbits, I would go with the natural remedies just for safety sake.  

I use Frontline on Jake with no problems.  But I can't use it on the bunnies.   Like dog and cat vets just don't know enough about rabbits.  That's why you need to seek out a vet that knows and deals with rabbits.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Just be careful with flea products for dogs on rabbits.  Advantage tends to be harmful for rabbits.  And can cause neurological problems.  If they were my rabbits, I would go with the natural remedies just for safety sake.
> 
> I use Frontline on Jake with no problems.  But I can't use it on the bunnies.   Like dog and cat vets just don't know enough about rabbits.  That's why you need to seek out a vet that knows and deals with rabbits.


Its on my dogs not rabbits .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried some other flea shampoo yesterday and have only seen a few now .  I shaved the shih tzu and thats helping , im going to rewash stuff in the morning also  .


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 17, 2011)

When we brought Razor, our 1st pyr home as a pup, he was INFESTED.  I didn't want to bring him into the house (and turn those fleas loose, even a few of them, before I could get him bathed) so I called a groomer friend and asked for advice / suggestions.
She had me pour rubbing alcohol on him in the driveway, that "stunned" the fleas.  Then we were able to pick off all of the dead / stunned ones before bringing him in to bathe in flea shampoo.  She advised that won't work in the winter of course, and don't try it inside, the fumes will bother you and the dog.
After picking off 200 I gave up and brought him in.  None were moving by that point....we bathed him, put a flea collar on and then frontline when he dried thoroughly....when he went in to see our vet on Monday he was so anemic between the fleas and hookworms, she wouldn't vaccinate him yet.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opps Sorry.


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh boy fleas are awful!.  I am originally from Florida and have raised show dogs for 25 plus yrs..  I am well versed when it comes to handling fleas..    Treat your yard with granules, alternate the spot on meds for the dog/dogs to help prevent the fleas from becoming immuned to it,  you can spray your house.... and vaccume frequently.   I thought I had died and gone to heave when advantage first came out.. I tell you never saw anything work so well in my life.    Before it came out.. I was would take each of my pugs in the bathroom... drape them over my lap and comb fleas into the toilet treated with snowbowl.. So the fleas would die as soon as they hit the water.  It was alot of work.  Honestly the flea collars are worthless... when the fleas can't get water from the face of your dog... they will simply go to the other end for it.

I moved to NH going on 11 yrs ago now.  Had not had a flea problem in yrs... until 2 yrs ago.  A feral cat took up to living under my house   He brought me a flea infestation "YIKES"  My poor Lab suffered the most.  He chewed himself raw even though... I was using frontline on him every 2 weeks.   This yr... I decided to start treating all the dogs in Feb in stead of March with advantix.... Eurika!  No flea problems this yr.  The cat is no longer hanging around soo hopefully... the fleas won't be bothering us anymore either.  I want you guys to realize... you can have to much of a good thing... Be very careful what and how you use pesticides.  You can OD your pets as well as yourself.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its okay I should have mentioned it was for dogs haha


----------



## bluemini (Sep 17, 2011)

JustKiddin said:
			
		

> Oh boy fleas are awful!.  I am originally from Florida and have raised show dogs for 25 plus yrs..  I am well versed when it comes to handling fleas..    Treat your yard with granules, alternate the spot on meds for the dog/dogs to help prevent the fleas from becoming immuned to it,  you can spray your house.... and vaccume frequently.   I thought I had died and gone to heave when advantage first came out.. I tell you never saw anything work so well in my life.    Before it came out.. I was would take each of my pugs in the bathroom... drape them over my lap and comb fleas into the toilet treated with snowbowl.. So the fleas would die as soon as they hit the water.  It was alot of work.  Honestly the flea collars are worthless... when the fleas can't get water from the face of your dog... they will simply go to the other end for it.
> 
> I moved to NH going on 11 yrs ago now.  Had not had a flea problem in yrs... until 2 yrs ago.  A feral cat took up to living under my house   He brought me a flea infestation "YIKES"  My poor Lab suffered the most.  He chewed himself raw even though... I was using frontline on him every 2 weeks.   This yr... I decided to start treating all the dogs in Feb in stead of March with advantix.... Eurika!  No flea problems this yr.  The cat is no longer hanging around soo hopefully... the fleas won't be bothering us anymore either.  I want you guys to realize... you can have to much of a good thing... Be very careful what and how you use pesticides.  You can OD your pets as well as yourself.


Well I think they are about gone , I am going to try something other than frontline cause it dosent work around here , just trying to decid on one , im just not sure yet .


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're not using something that lasts for 30 days then you want to make sure and retreat in 10-14 days...both the dog and the environment.  This is to get any newly hatching eggs.  Lots of things take care of the fleas but not the eggs so you gotta get them when they hatch.  I like to do things that that in a round of three...helps guarantee that I don't get a re-infestation (whether it be fleas or lice or mites)


----------



## bluemini (Sep 26, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Today I went out and bought some oatmeal shampoo to soothe the skin and some frontline(THE SPRAY KIND) at the vets office cause they said for fleas it was best . Im going to give it a try !   Wish me luck lol



EDIT:  So I bathed all 3 dogs in flea shampoo that dosent work that well,then I used the oatmeal shampoo to heal and soothe where the fleas have bit them so much . Then I sprayed the frontline on ,no diging , biting,scratching or anything so far and its been 3 hours !  Im so glad I went and got this today,the dogs are so happy and itch free !


I HATE DROPS ! Which is why I got the spray works 100 times better IMO .    SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!
Althought it got more expensive,a tiny bottle not sure how much is in it but about the size of a can of soda was $42 and the biggest one,which was just a tiny bit bigger was nearly $80 !


----------



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

I know this is  an older thread, but flea and tick season is coming back, and its getting worse so i thought i would make a few comments. 

Im a tech in CA, if you have bad fleas make sure to treat your enviorment!!! flea sprays, bombs, whatever works for you just make sure the safety on it is ok for human, and four legged. 
a flea can survive in a normal enviorment for practically a year if something isnt made to get their cocoon fase. while treating the enviorment keep up on flea control, here in CA we have pretty much the same weather all year, so we Need to have flea control on all year!! fleas can survive up to 40 F Outside! << that is the key word, we keep our homes usually a nice and toasty 70 ish, (fleas favorite temp.) 

Also make sure what kind of flea control your using is SAFE!!! *ANY HART PRODUCTS WILL KILL DOGS AND CATS!!! *Sorry for the caps, but i have seen so many animals coming in from poisening from these flea controls.... Capstar has even had recalls recently because it has been making cats ill. Frontline and advantage you can now get over the counter and it is SAFE for animals, as well as people. (it is made to attach a certain part in the insects so it is safe for humans to touch) 

there are medication that you can get from your vetrinarian, (comfortis, capstar, revolution, sentinal to name a few) the reason you have to get it from a vet is from 2 reasons. 1) all of these products somehow end up in the body, (comfortis, capstar, sentinal are all oral while revolution absorbed through the skin.) 2nd) it makes sure you have a safe product getting it through a vet. if anything happens to your dog / cat if you get it through a vet the company will (usually) pay for the treatment / care. if you get it trough a 3rd party, including myvetsmeds, 1800petmeds, even Drsfosterandsmith, they wont cover it because it is Technically Off label! I personally like comfortis the best (and now they have trifexis, which is flea, tick, and heartworm!! Yeah! ) it has the best flea coverage because it is oral and it truely last for the whole month, (and can last longer, but for a flea problem using every month is best). comfortis does has a side effect of making a dog vomit, but if you feed them a meal with the pill, it usually doesnt happen. (report the ones that do to the company as well as your vet!)

anything oral also has the plus of if you have a flea allergy you can bath and help sooth the skin without losing your flea control. Even frontline can be washed off!!! if you have a flea allergy go to your vet, you can get medication / medical shampoo to help. even just 1 flea bite will / can cause a reaction in the body, just like a human with a really back misquito bite. and it can turn into a really nasty infection, hotspots, sickness with the pet if left untreated 

If theres any questions you can PM me, but main take home points.... 

1) use  SAFE product for your animals (NO HARTS!!!!) 
2) Treat your enviorment including in your house
3) Have the animal see a vet if any problem starts popping up.


Sorry for the spelling errors, i usally try to use microsoft word to spell check but its really late and need to hit the hay. but hope this helps someone!
3) any allergic reaction go to your vet


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 27, 2016)

This is old so i thought an update might help. A few notes...depending on which website you go to prices may vary....as well as the *need for a prescription. *I found some sites that require it for any oral med and others that only require for heart wormer/flea combos. Check different websites you may find better prices as well.


----------

